# United Airlines Promotion/Electronic Certificate code?



## 3kids4me (Apr 27, 2006)

I was looking on the United site today and I noticed there is a space for a promotion/electronic certificate code.  Does United have regular promotions whereby one could receive a code for discounted airfare?  Or is this rare/limited to gold or platinum members?

Thanks for any info!

Sharon


----------



## Dave M (Apr 27, 2006)

Perhaps the most common are the electronic certificates that come with an Entertainment book. However, fares obtained without such certificates are often (or perhaps usually) lower than with the certificates.


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## short (Apr 27, 2006)

I have some codes from the 2006 Entertainment book but they are not usable until 8/1/2006 to December 31, 2006.  Discounts are $25, $50, and $75 depending on the ticket price.  Good only on the lower United Coach fare codes.  By the time I get to August I will have forgotten I have them.

Short


----------



## TravelSFO (Apr 27, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> I have some codes from the 2006 Entertainment book but they are not usable until 8/1/2006 to December 31, 2006.  Discounts are $25, $50, and $75 depending on the ticket price.  Good only on the lower United Coach fare codes.  By the time I get to August I will have forgotten I have them.
> 
> Short



Short, that code is good from 8/2005 'til 12/31/2006.  You can use them now, we have.  And, we've purchased some Entertainment books just to get the electronic code


----------



## camachinist (Apr 27, 2006)

Besides elite promos, UA often does promos with its hotel partners. I recall a SPG and Hilton promo last year with a e-cert for 10% off or something like that.

As Dave said, ual.com sometimes doesn't digest e-certs well, spitting back prices that are higher than without the cert. I believe you can book online and then call and have the cert applied. If it doesn't work out the way you like, you always have 24 hours from booking to cancel with no penalty.

I recently received a 10% off e-cert for Australia and got it to correctly apply (online) to a sale "K" fare UA had for March. So, I went to Melbourne for a day for 658.00 r/t all-in. BTW, the discount is only applied to the base fare, at least the one I used.

Pat


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks again.

I've been trying to look at fares on the United site and it's frustrating.  A fare will come up for the dates I specified, but when I click on it, it says "no longer available".  This has happened for a whole page of fares so far!

I've seen this type of thing on the budget websites before, but never on an airline website.

Sharon


----------



## camachinist (Apr 27, 2006)

_*Thanks for trying to fly the friendly skies*_

That's why ual.com is otherwise known as "the bomb". 

Pat



> but when I click on it, it says "no longer available"


----------



## Dave M (Apr 27, 2006)

...or as more specifically referred to on FlyerTalk, *United.bomb* or *ual.bomb*.


----------



## camachinist (Apr 27, 2006)

heh, some of us have evolved beyond the requirement for proper names, hence, "the bomb", "the chicken", "RAR!", etc... 

I booked it on the bomb (after about 10 tries), had to use the chicken at the airport because the online chicken wouldn't let me check in, and then they substituted my A320 with RAR! 32s metal.....ah, life in the friendly skies...

Pat


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 27, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> heh, some of us have evolved beyond the requirement for proper names, hence, "the bomb", "the chicken", "RAR!", etc...
> 
> I booked it on the bomb (after about 10 tries), had to use the chicken at the airport because the online chicken wouldn't let me check in, and then they substituted my A320 with RAR! 32s metal.....ah, life in the friendly skies...
> 
> Pat



As usual, I have no idea what this entire post means...lol!


----------



## Dave M (Apr 27, 2006)

Rough translation (my notes are *bold*):



			
				camachinist said:
			
		

> I booked it on the bomb (*ual.com*) (after about 10 tries), had to use the chicken (*check-in kiosk*) at the airport because the online chicken (*check-in feature*) wouldn't let me check in, and then they substituted my A320 (*a type of plane*) with RAR! 32s metal (*a "Ted" - UA's low-cost division - all-coach airplane*).....ah, life in the friendly skies...
> 
> Pat


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 27, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> I recently received a 10% off e-cert for Australia and got it to correctly apply (online) to a sale "K" fare UA had for March. So, I went to Melbourne for a day for 658.00 r/t all-in. BTW, the discount is only applied to the base fare, at least the one I used.
> 
> Pat


Pat, why one day only in *Melbourne*?  What a waste of a ticket and a long, tiring flight.  I would have at least made it a long week-end and see something of Australia.  You are talking of Melbourne in Australie, aren't you?


----------



## Dave M (Apr 27, 2006)

That's what mileage runs are all about: Taking a plane trip for no other purpose than earning frequent flyer miles and/or a higher status level in a frequent flyer program. 

A number of us here take such trips with regularity. For example, Pat H and I flew to Singapore last fall, stayed one day and came back. With bonuses, we each earned close to 70,000 FF miles for the trip and Pat earned a higher status level with the airline. I took another trip to Singapore in March, staying only long enough to wait for the next plane back!


----------



## TerriJ (Apr 27, 2006)

This is too funny about United.  I have flown them for years.

One of the more interesting things I have learned about on the board is mileage runners.  After being sent back to general status for a month, I can see why you would consider doing this.

Keep those stories coming.  I especially like the plane switching story.  You are never quite sure what aircraft you will end up on.  I have often wondered how/why/who this is determined.  By people in a room looking at computer screens and flight loads?


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 28, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> That's what mileage runs are all about: Taking a plane trip for no other purpose than earning frequent flyer miles and/or a higher status level in a frequent flyer program.
> 
> A number of us here take such trips with regularity. For example, Pat H and I flew to Singapore last fall, stayed one day and came back. With bonuses, we each earned close to 70,000 FF miles for the trip and Pat earned a higher status level with the airline. I took another trip to Singapore in March, staying only long enough to wait for the next plane back!


Dave, I am never too old to learn the tricks of the trade.     How interesting, but I would want to have a glimpse of what is around in that neck of the woods.  It must be a good deal to you guys otherwise you would not do it.


----------



## short (Apr 28, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> That's what mileage runs are all about: Taking a plane trip for no other purpose than earning frequent flyer miles and/or a higher status level in a frequent flyer program.
> 
> A number of us here take such trips with regularity. For example, Pat H and I flew to Singapore last fall, stayed one day and came back. With bonuses, we each earned close to 70,000 FF miles for the trip and Pat earned a higher status level with the airline. I took another trip to Singapore in March, staying only long enough to wait for the next plane back!



Dave,

I have considered becoming a mileage runner but everytime I calculate the cost of doing this I come the the conclusion that the cost per mile is not worth it.  After adding in the auto cost of driving to the airport, parking, food while waiting for the plane, books to read, the value of my time lost, I come to about 15 cents per expected mile.

So I have come up with a better way of getting elite benifits without mileage running.  It is called buying a first or business class seat.  Wow! Who would have thought there was such an easy way of jumping in line ahead of all the elites.

One benefit of this stratagy is that I no longer have to be loyal to one airline.  I can shop the best price and route available.  My new project is to find ways to get these at a discounted price.

Don't tell anyone about my discovery.  I don't want hoards of flyertalk folks discovering my strategy and spoiling it.

Short


----------

